# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Top-Down Ships! A resource for DM's

## IICubeII

*Hey there guild members!* While this isn't a full fantasy map or anything I still thought you guys would get a kick outta it. If you're a DM like me, hopefully you can get some use outta these things as well! For now, I'll post the versions without a grid, just in case someone wants to print them out. If you guys want the grid versions just say the word and I'll post them too!

So from smallest to biggest we have-
Longboat:


Sloop:


Elven Cog:


Frigate:



Check em' out and let me know what you peeps think!

----------


## Bogie

Very nice, very useful!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Redrobes

Awesome - thanks Cube !. Are these free to use ? Whats the licensing model for them ?

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Very cool. I don't really do battle map stuff, but these are awesome.

----------


## IICubeII

> Whats the licensing model for them?


Yeah, feel free to use them however you want. Just give credit and don't remove my watermark!  :Wink:

----------


## IICubeII

I've made some hex-grid and square grid versions, if anyone should need them simply ask!

----------


## arsheesh

Hey those boats turned out really nicely, thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## IICubeII

Of course! D&D is all about sharing, figured someone out there could get some use outta these babies! Might make more in the future... I got ideas for a mind flayer ship based on *Matt Colville's* current campaign. We shall see if I can find the time to make that happen!

----------

